# Is Cutlet depressed?



## cutlet (Nov 30, 2016)

So those of you that don't know us, my puppy's name is Cutlet and we have had him for just a month now (He is 4 months old now). We had to travel to Vancouver for Christmas and couldn't bare the thought of leaving him behind and took him along for the 1 hour flight. The flight was delayed for over 4 hours unfortunately. Cutlet was a champ and he didn't make a fuss.

After going there, we introduced him to friends who also happened to have a Havanese dog who then proceeded to attack Cutlet and nipped him in the face, fortunately there wasn't any external damage and Cutlet seemed fine to us. During this time, we started giving him canned wet food (he is used to dry food) because we ran out of his regular food (He ate this with so much enthusiasm and gusto). He started sleeping a lot more ever since and barely ever plays or runs around. He only wakes up to eat/poop/pee. There is no change in how much he eats and regularity of pooping. He did have an ear infection before the trip and was on medication for it, but he seems to have recovered from that now. 

it's been one day since we got back home and he still seems lethargic and tired constantly, still eating the same amount (we went back to his old food). 
What could be wrong with him? When is it time to rush to the vet?


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

Seen the same reaction with Teddy every time he comes back from the kennel or when we come home after a trip....
Give him a few days to recover. Teddy usually needs 2-3 days to sleep off any change in environment then he is back to normal!
As long as he is eating and drinking the same. I think he should be ok once he gets back to his normal routine.

Take him to the vet if he isn't back to normal after 7 days. Just to be safe!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

If my dog was as lethargic as you describe I would take him to the vet now, just to be safe.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

Such a cute name! I think the journey wore him out so it will be a few more days before he can fully recover. Being in a new environment and the attack incidence could also have put him off a bit and especially being a four month old. Let him rest, ensure he's eating well and hopefully with time re introduce him to new pups here otherwise the incidence might have a lasting impression on him.


----------



## cutlet (Nov 30, 2016)

Thank you for the reply, last night's sleep seems to have done him some well. I'll keep an eye on his progress.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cutlet said:


> Thank you for the reply, last night's sleep seems to have done him some well. I'll keep an eye on his progress.


If he continues to be lethargic, I would certainly take him to the vet. But he's been exposed to a WHOLE lot of "new", and probably not much of a relaxing schedule over your Christmas trip. (although you were absolutely right to take him with you... You DEFINITELY don't want to kennel a puppy of this age!!!) It sounds to me like he's just exhausted, and needs some down time. As long as he gets back to his perky self in a day or two, and he is eating, drinking, peeing and pooping normally, I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

We left Loki with our trainer when we went out of the country in early January. David has a dog too. From the video that David sent me every day, Loki had a great time. He was out and about with David every day. When we got home, he was glad to see us but somewhat subdued. Of course, David had made him behave too, but Marc kept saying he broke him. 24 hours later he was BACK! I agree it is part transition and not getting the same rest he gets at home. On the other hand, when we go to my sister's Loki gets plenty of naps. Her dog is 8 so he just tells Loki when it is time to chill. They sleep together.


----------



## cutlet (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks for the support you guys! Cutlet is absolutely back to normal now! What a relief!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Great news!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah, Cutlet is back to normal!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Glad to hear it, such a little sweetie.


----------

